# Pomeroy Mi local



## iggyworf (Dec 12, 2014)

Picked this up also over thanksgiving weekend. Pomeroy bottling works Manistee Mi. 1 pt 8 fl oz. Root with the number 28 along the base. Would that designate the year?[attachment=pomeroy 1pt 8oz combo.jpg][attachment=pomeroy 1pt 8oz cl...oot & 28 combo.jpg]


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Dec 12, 2014)

I've always thought so. It fits in all cases except one that I believe all information on is wrong due to other conflicting info. Nice piece. Small mouth or is it just the bottle's size?


----------



## cowseatmaize (Dec 12, 2014)

Could be and probably is. What gets me is that the perfect circular embossing screams "I'm a plate mold" but it doesn't look like one. []


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Dec 12, 2014)

Are these not of the same design? This one here is borrowed from online, but is better than my crappy shots. What is it called, then, for how they did all these bottles in this thread?


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Dec 12, 2014)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Manistee-Michigan-Pomeroy-7-Antique-Bottle-/261692023067?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3cee0f611bSame?


----------



## iggyworf (Dec 12, 2014)

Thanx. I noticed the perfect circular embossing also. I like that one on fleebay. It  is in great condition. I have other Pomeroy's but not that one. Its the same except only 7 oz size.


----------

